# Ethernet/serial converters



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

I wanted to post this to see if any of my good friends are interested. I have just recently come into a hord of Ethernet to serial converters. I picked these up thinking that it might be useful for someone trying to remotely control props or lighting being able to use ethernet to run the long distances. Here are a few pics

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/sgtdrpepper/100_0446.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/sgtdrpepper/100_0445.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/sgtdrpepper/100_0443.jpg
I also have the 6v 750ma power adapters if anyone would like a few of these.
Just let me know and we can discuss getting them shipped.
Sgt


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Are you just _giving_ these away?


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

That was the plan. I had the ability to pick these up and thought the good people of this board surely could find a use for them. They are just taking up space at the house. I would of course accept any donations if someone felt compled, but not needed.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How much for shipping to Cali?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> How much for shipping to Cali?


As much as you can afford my friend! What's your card # and I'll ship you 2! LOL


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Shipping should only be a few bucks they are small and not very heavy. PM me with your zip and I will find out exactly.


----------

